# Como utilizar un Frecuencimetro



## luki (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola compre un multimetro autorrango con muchos chiches y uno de ellos un frecuencimetro hasta 30Mhz, el problema es q*UE* ni idea de como utilizarlo y me gustaria q*UE* me indiquen algun principio basico o algo para utilizarlo...
Por ejemplo lei que se usa en paralelo y trate de medir la frecuencia de un tipico ASTABLE CON 2 TRANSISTORES igual a el del link.
Espero la respuesta de los sabios de siempre jajajaj.

http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Documentacion:Codificador:Multivibrador_Astable_con_Transistores

AHHH y tb por ejemplo en un oscilador con 555 entre que puntos poner las puntas del tester para ver la frecuencia ... aqui hay uno cualquiera como para hacer las cosas un poco mas graficas--

http://acacia.pntic.mec.es/~cvillora/lm555/555.htm


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola luki

Creo, lo primero que debes hacer es estudiar las especificaciones de tu multímetro, espero que tengas el manual de él.

En el modo de frecuencimetro: ve qué tanto voltaje le puedes conectar y, si las salidas de los circuitos que vienen en los enlaces que adjuntaste están dentro del rango del frecuencimetro entonces conéctalo de donde dice: Salida, Y, Output, Pin 3 del 555, y tierra CND masa del mismo circuito.

Según escribes tu multímetro es autorrango... pero en qué es autorrango ?
Ten cuidado y lee bien las especificaciones de tu multímetro pues se puede estropear por utilizarlo en forma errónea.


saludo
a sus ordenes


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2010)

para medir la frecuencia, no tienes más que poner la punta negra en el menos del circuito, y la punta roja la pones donde quieras medir, por ejemplo, en un 555, en su patilla de salida; la 3

saludos


----------



## luki (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.electron.frba.utn.edu.ar/archivos/especificaciones_multimetros.pdf

ahi estan las especificaciones de mi multimetro ya probare que onda, es nuevito lo *ES*toy probando, muchas gracias por la info tan clara.
lo utilizo solo en circuitos muy experimentales de no mas de 12 volts asi q*UE* no creo q*UE* halla peligro...muchas gracias!!!!!


----------

